

Running Your Own Node.js Version on Heroku - ricaurte
http://blog.superpat.com/2011/11/15/running-your-own-node-js-version-on-heroku/

======
ricaurte
And a link to Heroku Buildpack: <https://github.com/heroku/heroku-buildpack-
nodejs>

